# help please!



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

so tomorrow morning Tiny its getting spayed, im suppose to pick her up at 3 pm, and she is supposed to go in without eating, should i feed her right when she comes out, or give her water with sugar, or something to keep her blood sugar up and the feed her at night?? any help its appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I always offer mine food when they come home from any kind of surgery, sometimes they still feel a bit groggy so don't want anything. But if she does want something make sure it's something that won't upset her tummy and don't let her gobble down loads of it either as it will more than likely come straight back up! Your vet will probably recommend something that's suitable. 

Hope all goes well


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Your vet should give you the discharge info when you pick her up. Depending on the anesthetic used, giving her food too early could cause her to vomit or have an upset stomach. Your vet will probably give you a certain time frame, for example an hour after arriving home, offer small portions of bland food etc. But the time frame will depend on the anesthetic and time of surgery, etc.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I gave Rico rice and chicken mashed with water in a food processor and only small amounts...not straight away but in a few hours..

How did Tiny feel after the surgery ??


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Your vet will tell you what to do....and usually they'll tell you to offer a small amount of water. If they keep that down, then a tiny bit of food can be offered a while later. Most likely she'll be pretty "out of it" and won't want to eat for a while anyway. She should be back to herself in a few days.


----------

